# ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] /// 6/27 UPDATED PICTURES\\\



## cryhavok (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess you could consider this the evolution of my original crowned cyclops

As soon as I heard that AW was selling the C-sized Li-ion cells, I knew I wanted to upgrade my aspheric lens mag to be able to use the same cell (as well as lose a few inches in length). I got in contact with Mirage_Man and he was able to whip me up something beautiful. Let me just say that anyone looking to have a maglight modded or shortened, Brian is the man to go to. :twothumbs

I've had this light for about a month now and it has been fantastic. It runs a Cree Q2 XR-E at 1500mA via a GD1500. I just received my tritium from [email protected], but unfortunately don't have any epoxy to set them into the C-sized mcClicky tailcap. Of course, it also got the glowpoxy treatment for the LED.

I've measured ~74,000 [email protected] meter. The best part is the regulation which keeps the light at this brightness level for quite a while. The Hotlips-C heatsink allows to use a E-can for holding the converter board, so the board is potted. Turned on, the light gets a little warm but that's it. The fins do a great job at dissipating the heat (although there isn't that much to dissipate in the first place).
































Did I mention this thing is ridiculously tiny 

I'll put up a few beamshots tonight :devil:


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics]*

Hmm I guess no one likes the light :thinking:

Oh well, here are the beamshots as promised. I also took a few of my mini-mini HID (overdriven 10w). Unfortunately I live in a city with a lot of light pollution, but these shots depict what the night time sky actually looks like (i.e. they are not overexposed to give false impressions)

First up:
Aspheric lens Mag shining at a tree ~250 yards (confirmed by google maps)





Minimini HID same target





Aspheric lens Mag shining up into the sky





miniminiHID shining up into the sky





aspheric lens mag shining at tree ~80 feet away





miniminiHID same target 





Both shining at the same time





Both shining at the sky






As you can see, it still looks like the HID wins in the absolute throw category. However, the Mag does have a much better tint so color rendition is better.

I wish I had a 3" SMO reflector for my FM3H-2 so the HID could REALLY throw!


----------



## DUQ (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Ah man those are such cool lights. The more I look at them the more I want to build one.


----------



## jsr (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Damn that's a nice Mag!!! That's some crazy throw for an LED!


----------



## Russianesq (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

i am jealous :scowl:

i want one :naughty:


----------



## Neg2LED (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

the neg wants one.

but it's WAY outta mah price range! 

--neg


----------



## nein166 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Wow now I wish I had an Aspheric lens to play with the C Sized Li Ion is the way to go

Great light Cryhavok


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Thanks fellas...I've been having a lot of fun with the hobby lately :twothumbs

Here's one more pic of the HID and Cree maglight for completion of the comparison.


----------



## Lips (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Very Nice! Enjoyed the shots, thanks for posting...


----------



## LowTEC (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Oh just found out it can reach 470M (514 yards?), with very dim reflection, but I think I need better eye sight to see what I'm flashing at :lol: I would say 400 meters and still very visible.


----------



## Strauss (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Very nice light


----------



## jch79 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Very nice job... and a sweet looking host by MM.. :thumbsup:
john


----------



## RustyKnee (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

:wow::rock::bow::thumbsup::twothumbs

looks great! I want one

Stu


----------



## DUQ (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Just ordered a lens from surplus shed. I have a host begging for the *LSM: Light Saber Mod* :naughty:


----------



## Pumaman (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

+1!!!!


----------



## DUQ (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Hey Havok; how about a pic of the GITD treatment? My lens should be here by next week. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## jlomein (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

where do you get that unbelievably cool C sized tailclickie? It would work great if I could use it for a 2C ROP build using two AW C sized lion cells.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Wow... Very nice lights. Can you tell me about the HID? I have a FM 700L and was wondering how\if I can make a HID from it. 

Thanks


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Some beautiful shots there.


----------



## MrMimizu (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Modamag has them in the custum B/S/T.
Pretty sure that's where I saw it.



jlomein said:


> where do you get that unbelievably cool C sized tailclickie? It would work great if I could use it for a 2C ROP build using two AW C sized lion cells.


----------



## MrMimizu (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

I'm liking what i see and just wanted to ask a few questions.
The led is just epoxied to the top of a hotlips C? The Ecan is epoxied to the bottom of the hotlips and then you pot the gd into it?
I THINK I've got a hotlips C kicking around and I"ve got a Q4(hopefully) ordered. I think I've also got a fatman I can use for this too. So may need
an alternative to the E-can...I'll work it out when everything arrives.
Is the reflector still in there too? Just want to make sure I do it properly when I make mine.
Thanks for the heads up on Mirage_Man. Definately liking what I see. Asked him for a body too.
Last thing, where can I get a funky head like the one you have? I'd like something to protect my 52mm lens too.





> The Hotlips-C heatsink allows to use a E-can for holding the converter board, so the board is potted. Turned on, the light gets a little warm but that's it. The fins do a great job at dissipating the heat (although there isn't that much to dissipate in the first place).


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Thanks for all the kudos, fellas! Sorry it took so long to reply!

I finally finished putting all the tritium in the sweet MagClicky tailcap...now it truly looks AWESOME. 3 tritium are visible from some angles, with 2 being visible from all angles. Anyway, I'll let the pictures do the talking:






























And my personal favorites of the bunch:









*
jlomein: *As MrMimizu said, Modamag sells them here
*
5.0Trunk: *The HID was made my cmacclel. Do a search for Mini HID or Mini-mini HID. The difference is that the Mini HID runs off 4 cr123 primaries, while the mini-mini HID runs off 3 3.7v rcr123 cells. Basically a 10W HID overdriven to ~14 watts...somewhere around 700 lumens IIRC. With a good SMO reflector, nothing of similar size comes close to it in throw. 

*MrMimizu*: Correct. I used a Hotlips C heatsink. However, I did have to remove the pedestal that the LED sits on for the LED to be in the proper focal point of the 52x37mm lens. To pot the board, You first superglue the converter inside the E-can. Then, fill the e-can with your thermal epoxy and stick it to the bottom of the hotlips. I didn't leave the reflector in this light, but it can be left in for some sort of a "side spill."

Refer to this thread where I showcased the first Aspheric lens Mag build. You will find a beamshhot of the 50x35mm lens with both the reflector and without the reflector. 

The bezel was sold by KIU, however, he no longer makes them and I'm not sure if he ever intends to do another run. There sure seems to still be a demand


----------



## DUQ (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update cryhavok. The glow looks great. I have me lens now and will be working on it tonight.


----------



## MrMimizu (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Cool. I'm in talks with MirageMan now to get my mod.
I'm going with pretty much your body and a modamag tail clickie.
Are you happy with the dimensions on the body? Is there any changes you might suggest for Mirageman to make or it's good as is?
Also, just want to verify, you removed the whole hotlips pedestal? so the top of the hotlips is perfectly flat? Have you any suggestions on how I would be able to do that? I have a dremel.  I may be able to access other tools but not sure.


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ~!~New host for Aspheric Mag~!~[many pics] NOW with BEAMSHOTS vs. MiniminiHID*

Yes, I'm very happy with the body...In fact, I'm having Mirage_Man make me another host for a 4xcree light.

The pedestal was completely removed, so the hotlips-c became a flat-top. I also did it with a dremel, and found the best way was to use a fiber reinforced cut-off wheel and slice the pedestal off at the base. You could just use a sanding wheel, but it may take longer and you will need quite a few of those sanding refills. Good luck.


----------



## MrMimizu (Jul 12, 2007)

I have one more question.
Do I need to grind down the pedestal for a 50mm x 35mm lens?

Surplus shed had no more of the 52x37mm lenses and shipped me a 50x35mm as a substitute. As they did so w/o even asking me, I don't have much choice in my build now. No idea where else to check for a new lens.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 12, 2007)

Everyone should send an email to KIU asking him to do another run of those crenulated heads. Especially for these aspherical setups....they are perfect at shaping the beam, and keeping the protruding lens from getting scratched.

I have been using one of my 2" FiveMega deep reflectors with a thin 2" tube to hold it in place. That gives a much nicer beam shape, and keeps the light glow from protruding glass away from your bottom field of vision.


----------



## cryhavok (Jul 12, 2007)

The 50mm will actually fit inside the head of the maglight. When I was using that lens, I would put the regular window on the head first, and then put the 50 mm lens on top of the window, and then screw down the bezel. The only good think about the 50mm is that you can screw down the bezel ring completely without having to do any modifications.


----------



## MrMimizu (Jul 17, 2007)

All my components are here now but I have a slight problem.
What is holding your hotlips in place since you have no reflector inside?
I did a quick assembly of my light and found that the battery pushes the hotlips out. It's pretty loose in there. I am guessing I can possibly permanently solder the hotlips in place but was wondering how you managed. I don't really want to permanently hold it in place in case I want to upgrade in the future. I've only got my GD at 1A not 1.5A. Wasn't sure if I wanted to push the led that hard.
Maybe in the future I'll want to...



> MrMimizu: Correct. I used a Hotlips C heatsink. However, I did have to remove the pedestal that the LED sits on for the LED to be in the proper focal point of the 52x37mm lens. To pot the board, You first superglue the converter inside the E-can. Then, fill the e-can with your thermal epoxy and stick it to the bottom of the hotlips. I didn't leave the reflector in this light, but it can be left in for some sort of a "side spill."


----------



## LowTEC (Jul 17, 2007)

You will have to glue the sink in place


----------

